# Gas Milage



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

What kind of gas milage do you get when towing? I went from 18-22mpg empty to 8-9 mpg towing my 25RSS with my Chevy Excab 4.8L 3.73:1 gear ratio. is this normal gas milage?


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Welcome!

Thats telling you that you are working that little 4.8L hard.

When we were pulling our 25RSS with our Suburban with the 5.3L 3.73 gears we got 9 - 11mpg.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

4.8L, thats a 305, correct?


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> 4.8L, thats a 305, correct?
> [snapback]82039[/snapback]​


293 if I'm not mistaking


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My Suburban with a 5.3 and 3.73 ratio gets me around 17 mpg on open road without the trailer, with the trailer it drops to 10-11 mpg. Watch you speed, to get the 10-11 mpg I have to run around 55-60 mph, if I push it up to the 70-75 mph the mileage will drop into the 8-9 mpg.

Gary


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> My Suburban with a 5.3 and 3.73 ratio gets me around 17 mpg on open road without the trailer, with the trailer it drops to 10-11 mpg. Watch you speed, to get the 10-11 mpg I have to run around 55-60 mph, if I push it up to the 70-75 mph the mileage will drop into the 8-9 mpg.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]82041[/snapback]​


Do you think I will be OK towing locally? With that kind of milage I can"t afford to go too far.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That's about the best you are gonna do.....

I get 9 mpg while towing on an interstate...with a 360...

You just have to grin and bear it!!









Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I have the Chevy 6.0L. I get 10 when towing.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

That will be about what you can expect. I get 13-14 normal and around 10 towing. Just the cost of driving a TV.


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

I guess thats the price we pay, I guess I'm just concered about the TV, and whether or not I'm working it to hard.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

7.7-10 with my rig depending on terrain. Get used to it. They will never make a hybrid that will tow 7000 pounds









Sidewinder


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We get 12 mpg regardless if pulling or not


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rocky in La. said:


> 293 if I'm not mistaking
> [snapback]82040[/snapback]​


293 cubic inches is correct. There are approximately 61 cubic inches per liter, based upon the conversion factor of 2.54 centimeters per inch (linear dimension).

Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I get 17 half highway half around town and 10 when towing at 65. I have the 5.3L chevy crew cab with 3.42 rear. The best thing is to make sure you do not use cruise control, and limit the amount of fresh water you carry.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup, anybody that buys a truck and a travel trailer for the gas mileage is going to be very dissapointed.









The Titan returns 14.5-15.3 around town everyday driving.
Pulling the Outback it is a steady 8.0MPG. Hills or not. Wind or none.
Still makes for the cheapest - fun - vacation around!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocky in La. said:


> What kind of gas milage do you get when towing? I went from 18-22mpg empty to 8-9 mpg towing my 25RSS with my Chevy Excab 4.8L 3.73:1 gear ratio. is this normal gas milage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had an '02 dodge 1500 with the 360, tow package, and when towing 60-62 mph we were lucky to get 7 mpg. Not towing, city 12-13 mpg, hiway we got 16-17. Now we have the '05 Chevy 2500HD w/duramax. Hiway is 21 mpg, city 14-15, and haven't towed any distance to check yet.


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the input, being a first timer I wasn't sure if this was inline, but it seems as though its right on the money(no pun intended).
Thanks again


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

See my signature for my setup.

I get 9-11 on flat lands and 8-9 in the hills


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Rocky in La. said:


> Thanks for all the input, being a first timer I wasn't sure if this was inline, but it seems as though its right on the money(no pun intended).
> Thanks again
> [snapback]82117[/snapback]​


The big oil companies probably own the big guys in the TT industry


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We get around 8mpg towing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

About 13 in town and 8-9 when towing. At first I was shocked...but I'm beyond that now and just look forward to camping.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We towed our 28BH-S from Ontario Canada to Florida (St. Petersburg) and back. My avg was 11.5 MPG for the trip - according to the onboard computer.

I was thrilled. Thought it would have been much worse.

Wayne


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

7-8 towing.

About 13 city.

About 16 Hwy.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I get 11 to 12 when not pulling. When pulling I just plan on pulling into every gas station I pass.







Seriously though I get about 7 pulling in the mountains and do better when I hit the flat lands heading for the coast.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I suppose that a significant drop in mileage would be expected given the extra weight (5000 lbs for our 21RS) and the air resistance of a large box towed behind the truck. If I watch the right foot carefully, I can average >20 mpg on the expressway solo in our '05 Dodge 2500 Cummings, but strap on the 21RS and that drops to about 14 mpg.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Pastor John said:


> I suppose that a significant drop in mileage would be expected given the extra weight (5000 lbs for our 21RS) and the air resistance of a large box towed behind the truck. If I watch the right foot carefully, I can average >20 mpg on the expressway solo in our '05 Dodge 2500 Cummings, but strap on the 21RS and that drops to about 14 mpg.
> [snapback]82624[/snapback]​


Drops to 14mpg. I have never seen 14mpg.

John


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

about 8.5 mpg towing
9.0 and up solo.

darrel


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yup, anybody that buys a truck and a travel trailer for the gas mileage is going to be very dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Titan gets about 9-11 towing 11-14 mostly city, _(don't have solo hiway mileage yet)_, but my TT is 'a bit'







smaller than PDX_Doug.









Dreamtimers


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Pastor John said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose that a significant drop in mileage would be expected given the extra weight (5000 lbs for our 21RS) and the air resistance of a large box towed behind the truck.Â If I watch the right foot carefully, I can average >20 mpg on the expressway solo in our '05 Dodge 2500 Cummings, but strap on the 21RS and that drops to about 14 mpg.
> ...


Now, that would be heaven, mileage-wise....


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I have found that acceleration _*really*_ has an impact on mileage. I take my time from 0-60 mph (much to aggravation of fellow motorists on the on-ramp) and travel no faster than the speed limit. I was surprised at the improvement in mileage when I became a very conservative driver.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I get around 18 just the TV
And get about 11-12 towing the TT

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You might find the answer in here Gary.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

> I was surprised at the improvement in mileage when I became a very conservative driver.


I don't understand conservative?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gone campin said:


> > I was surprised at the improvement in mileage when I became a very conservative driver.
> 
> 
> I don't understand conservative?
> ...


Sounds like that translates to "stick to the speed limit (or less) and you'll get better mileage...even if it aggravates the other drivers a bit." That would apply with or without a box in tow.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > > I was surprised at the improvement in mileage when I became a very conservative driver.
> ...


My car must be possessed. It doesn't know slow even when your foot is not on the gas pedal.


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

towed again this weekend, kept it around 60 mph and added a bottle of Gumout octane booster, gained about 1-2 mpg on flat land, and felt like there was more power to accelerate.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I get around 8.5 with 8.1l and 4.11 gears at 70mph
9 at 65mph


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi. 
I get around 17-18 with the GMC Sierra ext. cab 5.3 L V8 empty, and around 9-11 towing my 27RSDS. Can do better if you keep a light foot. I learned, the hard way, you can't be the leader of the pack when towing a TT. It's not safe, and it's not gas smart, either. Whatever you do, forget the cruise control, unless you're on ultrasmooth roads, cause the cruise will kick in and the RPMs will hit 5 before you know it! Good luck!
Darlene action


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> I have found that acceleration _*really*_ has an impact on mileage.


 I have noticed that with the diesel. I had about 100 miles non towing and was at 14.0 on the trip computer. When I accelarated on the highway near our house it was at about 13.5 after less than 5 miles of most maneuvering traffic. That would be approximatel 7.8 mpg over that 5 miles.

Otherwise I seem to get 12.5 mpg towing at 65 mph with the cruise on in mostly flat or gentle slopes and 14.5 mpg around town empty. When I use a full tank towing I will get better idea what the Duramax will do.

The mileage is horrendous when you compare it to a regular car but then look at what you are saving every where else. We have a spot on the beach in S.C. this year with full water, sewer and electric and with taxes it about $225 for the week. The extra $70 or so to get there is nothing in the big picture. With 5 of us I am usually looking at at least $90 for a simple night and not with all the ammenaties I have in the Outback and definitely not on the beach. (On the beach is a must if you live 12 hrs from the ocean).

The glass is more than 1/2 full!!

David


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree. Even with the fuel costs, we can vacation very inexpensively. At National parks, we can camp right at the attraction, very close to nature. How else is one to experience wildlife almost at the front door, while on vacation? Or be beachfront, without spending BIG BUCKS?
The extra fuel is well worth it.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

I tow with a 2005 Ford Excursion with the v10 eng. I get about 12 mpg in town and 13mpg on the hw with out the TT. I drop to 8-10 with the TT. Hope this helps


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Burger said:


> Rocky in La. said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of gas milage do you get when towing?Â I went from 18-22mpg empty to 8-9 mpg towing my 25RSS with my Chevy Excab 4.8L 3.73:1 gear ratio. is this normal gas milage?
> ...


Hey Burger...I have a 2500 HD Duramaxtoo...I am interested in the mileage you get...I hope you will post it...people are amazed when we tell then we get 21-22 on the highway.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Pastor John said:


> I have found that acceleration _*really*_ has an impact on mileage. I take my time from 0-60 mph (much to aggravation of fellow motorists on the on-ramp) and travel no faster than the speed limit. I was surprised at the improvement in mileage when I became a very conservative driver.
> [snapback]82727[/snapback]​


Hi, Pastor John!!
I've done the same, trying to drive conservatively, since prices are so high on gas. I've managed, on my GMC Sierra 1500 ext. cab 5.3L V8, to get around 19-20 mpg, when not towing. HOWEVER, put that OB on there, and WATCH OUT!! Try 8.5 to 9.5 MPG. I'm getting a Dodge Ram 2500 with Cummins, next week. Already signed the paperwork. The ride was impressive, and I KNOW the towing will be much better.
Darlene action


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Makes me glad I got a diesel. 17.9 HWY unloaded that drops to 11-13 (wind and hill dependent) pulling 8000 lbs flat trailer. I'm curious to see what the 5th wheel profile will do to my mileage.


----------

